# 7620 veneer and stain(first time content) 56K beware



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 19, 2012)

so i found an Ibanez 7620 at a pawn shop near me for 240$. bought it and found a nice veneer on the evil bay for 5$ a sheet. bought three so i can book match the body and have a matching head stock. no pics of the sanding process(which still isn't done) but the head stock is completely done for sanding. as i already know everyone's gonna ask what color or stain I'm going with.....walnut stain for the sides and back and a veneer one the top. the sides and back are gonna be clear coated but I'm doing a french polish on the veneer to get it that million dollar look.


----------



## areyna21 (Apr 19, 2012)

I wonder how this is going to turn out as i will be refinishing mine in the future. That is one pretty sweet deal that you got on it.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 19, 2012)

Keep sanding! you're about half way through that sealer coat 




heh.. I cant wait for the emails when you start your french polishing....


----------



## Mr Richard (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome idea. Recently got my hands on a cheap rg7321 as a little custom project for the summer. I've been thinking of different paint jobs and I would REALLY like to have a nice wood grain on top. Veneer may just be the way to go.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 20, 2012)

sanding is done for getting through all the primer. just have to do some leveling with the sanding block and then i can start staining the back and sides. pics to follow of the sanding.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## bob123 (Apr 24, 2012)

lookin good so far


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 24, 2012)

why thank you good sir. can wait to add the clear to the sideas and back then attatch the top. its gonna be fun.


----------



## asher (Apr 25, 2012)

That looks sweet, but holy giant pictures Batman!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah....14.1 mp camera doesnt take small pics.... on my browser sso had always resized them so i figured it would do the same with it on anyones comp but i guess not.


----------



## asher (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, it does shrink them down, but if it's the browser doing it it still has to load the full picture first and it just kinda lags a bunch when you scroll. You could host them somewhere like imgur: the simple image sharer and resize them there, or you can just ignore me


----------



## bob123 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cyanide Assassin said:


> yeah....14.1 mp camera doesnt take small pics.... on my browser sso had always resized them so i figured it would do the same with it on anyones comp but i guess not.




ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

create a free account, resize pictures to 15-19" monitors. Works great, and its free. No size restrictions from what Im able to tell lol

edit: I hope you're not gonna clear coat your guitar THEN glue your veneer down....


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 25, 2012)

well with your advice....looks like im gonna attatch the top then clear cot the back and sides. lol.

imma try that image shack place and edit the last batch of pics added so it wont take as long to load and the pics wont be so big. thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 25, 2012)

pic edits done


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 26, 2012)

right side of the veneer glued is attached. pics to follow soon.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## areyna21 (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like it's coming along pretty good.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 26, 2012)

^I agree with that... Now comes the hard part- making an invisible glue line (actually, the hard part is in the preparation, which should've been done already, otherwise it's too late, harr)


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 26, 2012)

hard part? i think this will be the fun part. i have to figure out how to get it to curve with the elbow/arm rest and keep it there so it attaches with the glue.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cyanide Assassin said:


> hard part? i think this will be the fun part. i have to figure out how to get it to curve with the elbow/arm rest and keep it there so it attaches with the glue.




Looks fantastic man!

And as far as your contour worries, just weigh it down it some sandbags dude!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 26, 2012)

i dont have any sandbags..... i used 2 shelves from a book case and some spare tires as the weights...sooo...gotta think of something for the contour..


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 26, 2012)

^Then you use pillow cases filled with sand. 

Additionally, you can heat the sand with a skillet so it'll heat the veneer and make it a little more bendy, but it's not that beneficial unless you're bending something thicker.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 26, 2012)

should i add a thin strip of white spruce down the center line to clean up the center line and give it a nice touch?


----------



## bob123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cyanide Assassin said:


> should i add a thin strip of white spruce down the center line to clean up the center line and give it a nice touch?




not if you can match the veneers well enough, no. 

but if you fuck it up like I did mine then yeah  its a good fix haha


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 26, 2012)

well i think im not gonna do it then.....i asked my fiance and shes like "well if you make it the same thickness as the top of the guitar part where your fingers are then yeah.".......:face palm: veneers match up reallllly well though so i think i wont do it.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 27, 2012)

I say no to that, if the glue line turns out good. You should only think about doing this if it doesn't. And I'd say go for a rosewood strip if it turns out to be necessary, to tie it in with the fretboard. I think too many unrelated species of wood here and there will make it look too messy.


----------



## chipsta21 (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks Sweet!!!

Im thinking about doing this to one of my guitars.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 27, 2012)

update: second piece is on and its looking good aside from a small bubble that is going to be fixed. just have to wait on some info from a friend on the french polish then ill get started and you guys will se everything. oh yeah headstock is also done, frets are polishe and fretboard is clean as a new neck. pics will come in a few hours after i get home from work in the morning.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 28, 2012)

the pictures dont do the frets justice. the frets are shiny as hell and pretty much look like white stripes against the rosewood. and the rosewood on the fret board? looks damn good for a pawn shop find. more pics of the progress once i finish sanding it with the 320 grit and start with the pumice powder. all prep work just to START the french polish. gonna do the head stock first to get it down to where i feel comfortable doing everything on the body itself.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 28, 2012)

no sanding yet but i did manage to fix the small problem i had. here is what the body and neck look like with a bit of hardware on them.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 29, 2012)

That looks amazing. Is it a tiny gap at the end or some kind of glue splotch?


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 29, 2012)

tiny bit of glue.....it is barely noticable in person. but it will be fixed.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 29, 2012)

turned out pretty good! Did you get any air bubbles when you glued the veneers down?


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 29, 2012)

had one or two but they were at the ege of the routs so i was able to use a sliver of wood and get some glue between the veneer and the body and then i re applied pressure and they're not there anymore.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (May 1, 2012)

today i did the wash coat. and my god i can not wait until i can actually see the finished product myself. the pictures i took do not do the headstock justice so far. it looks so good in person. all i have to say is look at the pictures of the before and after the initial coat...and without further ado...i present you with pictures.


----------



## eddiewarlock (May 1, 2012)

needs white or ivoroid binding all around the guitar, hahaha


----------



## bob123 (May 1, 2012)

eddiewarlock said:


> needs white or ivoroid binding all around the guitar, hahaha




He doesnt have a router  lol.


"oh my god!" after one day man?! You got a lot more to go


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 1, 2012)

^Then there's the pinstriping way, I guess?


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (May 1, 2012)

bob123 said:


> He doesnt have a router  lol.
> 
> 
> "oh my god!" after one day man?! You got a lot more to go



well bob...im merely saying this because of how much the grain popped and how everything will look once its done. i love how its looking so far.


----------



## Lost of All Reason (May 2, 2012)

wow bud, it looks great! Keep us updated!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Ayo7e (May 10, 2012)

^ Awesome


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 10, 2012)

Damn son! That is a very shiny back you got there! Is that a lacquer or gloss oil finish?


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (May 10, 2012)

About a billion layers of clear coat sprayed on with a painters gun.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 10, 2012)

This thread settles it. I'm doing this for one of my Jacksons. 

Thanks for posting this Cyanide Assassin. I'll probably be PM'ing you with questions haha.


----------



## skeels (May 10, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> I say no to that, if the glue line turns out good. You should only think about doing this if it doesn't. And I'd say go for a rosewood strip if it turns out to be necessary, to tie it in with the fretboard. I think too many unrelated species of wood here and there will make it look too messy.





Cyanide Assassin said:


> About a billion layers of clear coat sprayed on with a painters gun.



So not a French polish?


----------



## bob123 (May 10, 2012)

haha.... Awesome man!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (May 10, 2012)

skeels said:


> So not a French polish?



Im doing a french polish on the top and headstock. Ive stained the back with a walnut stain and clear coated the back and sides. Since the french polish is a lot easier damaged and scratched i decided to only do it to the veneer top.


----------



## kn1feparty (May 10, 2012)

That walnut stain looks fucking glorious.


----------



## Ironbird (May 10, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## Sirppi (May 11, 2012)

Cyanide Assassin said:


>



Looks like glass! Really awesome


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 11, 2012)

Spectacular work... Can't wait to see the front finished.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (May 13, 2012)

Wow, dude. This is crazy! KEEP EM' COMING!!!


----------



## Connor (May 13, 2012)

Thats crazy man! Very professional looking, can't wait for the top!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (May 27, 2012)

so i started the top a few days ago. did the wash coats with the shellac and started french polishing it. its gonna take a while to finish since i dont wanna fuck it up. lovin the look already. cant wait til its done.


----------



## L1ght (May 27, 2012)

Looks fucking badass bro. Good stuff! So shiny lol.


----------



## noobstix (May 28, 2012)

looks so good!


----------



## chipsta21 (May 29, 2012)

how did u measure out where the PU and bridge cavitys were on the veneer?


----------



## brutalwizard (May 29, 2012)

amazing man


----------



## TimTomTum (May 29, 2012)

I really wanna do this to one of my guitars! The stained back looks awesome :O


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 29, 2012)

I love it when people say "fuck this black guitar", strip it and turn it into something beautiful.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (May 30, 2012)

for the pickup cavities and all. if you look at the beginning pics i did half of the veneer then cut out the routing holes then did the other side and cut out that side too.


----------



## kn1feparty (May 30, 2012)

What kind of veneer is that? It looks pretty slick.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (May 30, 2012)

its a sapelle veneer i got off of eBay. there's a guy on there who sells the veneers for real cheap. hes got tons of them and theyre all aout 5-10 bucks a sheet. if you plan to book match them then buy two.


----------



## ILuvPillows (May 31, 2012)

That gloss finish is absolutely incredible. Kudos to you, good sir!


----------



## joaocunha (May 31, 2012)

Good job, man! It's looking amazing!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks. gonna post picks tomorrow morning of the top.


----------



## Greatoliver (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you think you could post a few pics of the fretboard? Looks like one of the nicest I've ever seen!



Also, holy fuck!


----------



## bob123 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is coming along nicely dude


----------



## spilla (Jun 9, 2012)

You have done a really nice job with this. Love that piece of rosewood but damn! that clear coat. Cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## kn1feparty (Jun 13, 2012)

Any more progress on this? I need to see dat veneer.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2012)

well damn...


----------



## Rokkaholic (Jun 13, 2012)

What kind of wood is the body?


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok so hopefully this works. New pic of the top. Long process since i just moved. Took the pic today on my balcony tjat overlooks the river. Its so damn quiet out here and i love it. Hated living in chicago. On to the pron!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jun 13, 2012)

Close up of the fret board


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn thats really nice dude good job im finishing off my RG7420 this week too


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jun 27, 2012)

Well today i finished the 7620 and after buying a rather nice Blaze bridge pickup from Necropolis. awesome dude by the way. well since today was somewhat nice outside i decided that after being indoors for so long today wiring everything up and testing rit all out to make sure it works i decided to take some pics for everyone here. and without further adou.


----------



## Nag (Jun 27, 2012)

looks quite epic ! great job man


----------



## otisct20 (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn, that looks amazing!


----------



## bob123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Some slight but obvious flaws, and I know YOU see them, but man that looks absolutely incredible. Unique, classy, understated and awesome!!!


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 27, 2012)

Shit dude. That's impressive!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the lovin guys. This thing is awesome and plays damn good too. Played it like twice before i started everything.

@bob - yeah there are many flaws that i know of but hey for a first timer ive learned sooo much and will do better next time. All ur advice, knowledge and help have done wonders. 

Thanks to bob123, brutal wizard for the trem cavity cover, and necropolis for the blaze.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jun 28, 2012)

This is fucking impressive.
I definately know who I'm coming too when I attempt this for my own!

Keep it up!


----------



## kn1feparty (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah this turned out nicely. Well done, sir.


----------



## S-O (Jun 28, 2012)

Killer!


----------



## bob123 (Jun 28, 2012)

Cyanide Assassin said:


> Thanks for the lovin guys. This thing is awesome and plays damn good too. Played it like twice before i started everything.
> 
> @bob - yeah there are many flaws that i know of but hey for a first timer ive learned sooo much and will do better next time. All ur advice, knowledge and help have done wonders.
> 
> Thanks to bob123, brutal wizard for the trem cavity cover, and necropolis for the blaze.



IM ALL WARM AND FUZZY INSIDE 

It looks stunning man. Im thrilled with how awesome that looks!


----------



## cpower (Aug 8, 2012)

This is *exactly* what I wanted to do with an old RG570 I have. Question: on those first shots of the clear on the back, what process was used to achieve that? Every guide I see details some ridiculous 30 day process of clear, 3 days cure, wetsand, rinse repeat. Did you just load on numerous coats without sanding in between coats and get that amazing result? Because if you did I now know what I'm doing!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 8, 2012)

Damn that looks a lot nicer than the Cotton-Eyed-Joe special...


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Cyanide Assassin said:


>


 
I think you're missing the little string lock blocks 

Does this stay in tune ok? I don't think I've ever seen someone do this before.


----------



## nutsock (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome work man! How did you do the logo on the headstock?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 8, 2012)

nutsock said:


> Awesome work man! How did you do the logo on the headstock?


It's a decal, lot's of stores sell them.


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 8, 2012)

Damn, this just looks phenominal! One day I'm buying a 7321 and i'm going to mod the shit out of it, zebrano veneer with a green stain, scalloped high frets, fancy electronics, the lot . Then if all goes well i'll probably do it on my 7621 aswell .


----------



## jarnozz (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks really amazing!


----------



## jon66 (Aug 8, 2012)

I said it in chat, and I'll say it again. That's fucking gorgeous man!!!


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow man that looks great! Congrats and good job!


----------



## mpsk (Aug 9, 2012)

great work, looks awesome and clean, ibanez look and think about what good looking guitars


----------



## Hemorrhage (Aug 10, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> I think you're missing the little string lock blocks
> 
> Does this stay in tune ok? I don't think I've ever seen someone do this before.



Yes, why and how?


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Aug 10, 2012)

ive played the fuck out of the trem and it stays in tune. when i bought it from the pawn shop it came strung like that and since everything stayed in tune and didnt need any adjusting or tuning after trem fuckin it, i decided to keep it. i like the look. its a bit different but its subtle as well.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Cyanide Assassin said:


> ive played the fuck out of the trem and it stays in tune. when i bought it from the pawn shop it came strung like that and since everything stayed in tune and didnt need any adjusting or tuning after trem fuckin it, i decided to keep it. i like the look. its a bit different but its subtle as well.


 
Kind of interesting, but hey, whatever works for you. I'd probably pick up some string lock inserts but if it doesn't bother you then just keep on .


----------



## Detested (Aug 12, 2012)

Man that is bad ass,I admire your work and vision on this guitar,really nicely done.Congrats dude


----------



## bigswifty (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks fantastic man


----------



## Papaoneil (Aug 12, 2012)

Cyanide Assassin said:


> Well today i finished the 7620 and after buying a rather nice Blaze bridge pickup from Necropolis. awesome dude by the way. well since today was somewhat nice outside i decided that after being indoors for so long today wiring everything up and testing rit all out to make sure it works i decided to take some pics for everyone here. and without further adou.


Good to know that Blaze was put into such a Beautiful guitar, amazing man is all I can say Congratulations


----------



## Faine (Aug 14, 2012)

Good job !


----------

